# Setting up wireless adapter with rt2570 drivers

## Luc484

Hi. I'm trying to setup a DWL-G122 on a pc, but I'm having some problems. I saw on the forums that this adapter should be simple to configure, but maybe I'm making some mistakes. I followed this guide: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_rt2500 . I see that if the adapter is usb, then I should use the rt2570, correct? I did it, then I went to /lib/modules/... and I did insmod rt2570.ko. Is this what I should do? After this I see with iwconfig a new device has been added "rausb0", but it is written "no wireless extensions". dmesg says:

```
rausb0: unable to signal thread
```

Maybe I lacked some needed steps? According to the guide I see the adapter should be recognized at this point.

Thanks for any help.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Luc484,

Is it really a ralink 2570 chipset ?

If you have the Windows CD that came with the device, see what driver it uses. You could also google the USB Vendor and Device IDs and see what that turns up.

I have a USB wireless device that supposed to be fitted with a ralink 2570 chpset but its actually got the later rt73.

It does not work with the 2570 driver. Its back to ndiswrapper for me.

----------

## Luc484

I checked the model number and the revision number. Is this sufficient? It's the DWL-G122 ver b1. In the forums there are many threads about this adapter, but I can't find anyone having my problem. In this page http://anirudhs.chaosnet.org/blog/2005.10.23.html I found out the correct driver was rt2500. I tried that, but after insmod rt2500.ko it seems nothing is happening. dmesg says nothing and iwconfig only reports "lo: no wireless extensions". From the guides and howtos I read I see it should find something like "ra0". So, looking at this one http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_rt2500 I saw it's written:

 *Quote:*   

> RT2570 802.11g, USB

 

so, I thought I could try with the RT2570. With this I see what I reported in the first post. So, this isn't working either, but something is happening at least. Does anyone know which one I should use of these two? Anyway, with both it seems the adapter is not recognized by iwconfig. Do you have any idea why? Maybe there are some DWL-G122 b1 which use another chipset? is this possible?

Thanks for your answer NeddySeagoon.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Luc484,

Unfortunately, the model number is not usually enough. 

```
emerge usbview
```

 Click on the Wireless device in the left hand window and find the lines like 

```
Vendor Id: 04b8

Product Id: 0110
```

(Thats my Epson Scanner)

There are three ralink drivers. 

rt2500 is the older non USB driver

rt2570 is the older USB driver

rt2x00 is the newer, one size fits all for both chipsets. They all have ebuilds.

Its worth trying

```
ifconfig rausb0 up
```

to initialise the hardware before you do iwconfig. Sometimes it helps

----------

## Luc484

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Luc484,
> 
> Unfortunately, the model number is not usually enough. 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks again for your help. I still have some doubts though. It's a fresh installation, so I don't have X yet. Is this the same as using lsusb? With lsusb I get:

```
ID 2001:3c00 D-link Corp. [hex]
```

I tried googling a little bit for this code and found out this http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=164&sid=fd3b9e21462d554a6133afdbebc31ffe . It seems rt2570 is ok for my adapter.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> rt2500 is the older non USB driver
> 
> rt2570 is the older USB driver
> 
> rt2x00 is the newer, one size fits all for both chipsets. They all have ebuilds.

 

How can I know which one of these applies to my adapter?

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Its worth trying
> 
> ```
> ifconfig rausb0 up
> ```
> ...

 

Tried this right now, I get some kind of text and then at the end I get:

```
kernel panic - not syncing: fatal exception not syncing in interrupt.
```

Sounds not good to me. The system then is stuck.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Luc484,

lsusb shows some of the same information ID 2001:3c00 is your device.

Your wireless should work with either the rt2570 or rt2x00 driver.

What does dmesg show after you modprobe the module ?

Its worth a try with ndiswrapper too. Sometimes the chipsets get changed but the USB IDs don't.

If you have a device like that, then the Windows driver in ndiswrapper will tell you what it really is.

----------

## Luc484

arg! Need some more help. I tried to make some new things, then I modprobed rt2570. iwconfig correctly found my adapter  :Razz:  . After this I tried to set it up with iwconfig and ifconfig to make it connect to my wireless. After I set the ip for the adaper I got the same exact problem I had before: some text with at the end the kernel panic.

The new problem is that, after I reset the pc, I cannot do anything more   :Confused:  . After the boot is finished I can't even login and the kernel panic appears again. Is there any solution for this?

The only thing I was seeing in dmesg was the one I already posted in the first post.

----------

## Luc484

ok, solved the problem using the livecd. I tried using ndiswrapper with the drivers I used under windows xp but I get the same kernel panic.

SMP is not set in the kernel. Could it be up to the kernel version? I have the 2.6.12-r6.

----------

## Luc484

Ok, I solved the problem removing the preemption. Now there is no kernel panic and the adapter is correctly recognized by iwconfig. I set it up just like I do with any other wireless adapter I have. The problem is that I'm still unable to ping the server.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Luc484,

How does your wireless adaption get an IP Address ?

Are you able to ping by IP but not by name ?

----------

## Luc484

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Luc484,
> 
> How does your wireless adaption get an IP Address ?
> 
> Are you able to ping by IP but not by name ?

 

I'm setting the IP manually with:

```
ifconfig rausb0 192.168.0.7 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0
```

Then, I'm able to ping 192.168.0.7 but not everything else. The server is 192.168.0.1 and ping 192.168.0.1 answers that the host is not reachable. The leds don't light.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Luc484,

Does iwconfig show that you have got the chanel and encryption right?

Is you AP detected?

What does a scan show?

----------

## Luc484

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Luc484,
> 
> Does iwconfig show that you have got the chanel and encryption right?

 

The encryption key is ok, link quality is 0/70.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Is you AP detected? What does a scan show?

 

How can I see these?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Luc484,

make friends with iwlist, its in the sane package that provides iwconfig.

```
iwlist -h
```

is a good place to start.

Since your link quality is 0/70 you don't have a working radio link.

----------

## Luc484

Ok. These are the outputs I'm getting:

iwlist scanning

```
rausb0   Scan completed:

   Cell 01 - Address: 00:13:46:18:24:EF

      Mode: Managed

      ESSID:"default"

      Encryption key:on

      Channel:6
```

iwlist accesspoints

```
rausb0   Peers/Access-Points in range:

   00:13:46:18:24:EF : Quality=56/70  Signal level=-80dBm Noise level=-136dBm
```

The address is the same I have on my laptop which has the wireless connection working. From the iwlist accesspoints it seems that the AP is detected, am I wrong?

Thanks again for your great help.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Luc484,

That looks good and you have a good link quality there too.

Make sure the wirless shows that then post your /etc/resolv.conf and /sbin/route

----------

## Luc484

/etc/resolv.conf is empty.

This is the output of /sbin/route:

```
192.168.0.0   *   255.255.255.0   U   0   0   0   rausb0

loopback   localhost   255.0.0.0   UG   0   0   0   lo

default   192.168.0.1   0.0.0.0   UG   0   0   0   rausb0
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Luc484,

/etc/resolv.conf  needs to contain a line

```
nameserver <IP_Addr>
```

or your system will not ne able to change names to IP addresses to find its way arounf the web. Your gateway may act as a cachinging nameserver, if not, use the settings your ISP provides.

If thats your only problem then

```
ping 192.168.0.7

ping 192.168.0.1

ping 64.233.167.99
```

will all work but 

```
ping google.com
```

will fail.

If that goes as planned then browse 

```
http://64.233.167.99
```

----------

## Luc484

No, I think this is not my problem. This I already know. I will have to set the dns to be able to surf the web. The problem is that at the moment I'm not even able to ping my home server which is 192.168.0.1. ping says the host is unreachable and it seems no led is lighting. What else could it be?

I forgot to tell you that 192.168.0.1 shares a adsl connection with the rest of my home lan. The adsl modem is attached to 192.168.0.1.

----------

## Massimo B.

Hello. I also have this D-Link DWL-G122 USB device.

But after emerge rt2570 and  modprobe rt2570, iwconfig shows no other interface than lo and eth0.

ok, here I found out, that it's one of the later rt73 chips. The rt2x00 ebuild didn't work either. Maybe it's not the latest source and I will try the original source with the usb id fix.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

paoleela,

The rt73 chipset needs ndiswrapper.  The rt25x0 or rt2570 drivers do not work.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Luc484,

Set up ndiswrapper.  What are the names of the files you need to use from Windows ?

----------

## Massimo B.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> The rt73 chipset needs ndiswrapper.  The rt25x0 or rt2570 drivers do not work.

 But  rt2x00.serialmonkey.com  is working on it.

Is it possible to use ndiswrapper on ppc?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

paoleela,

No. The ndiswrapper linux code will work but the binary XP driver that it wraps is 32 bit x86 code.

That bit will not run on PPC. If you can get XP for PPC, it would be worth trying.

Edit ---------

Thanks for the link, when my modular X is done, I'll look at the rt73 driver.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

paoleela,

There is an open source RT73 driver here

http://www.ralinktech.com/supp-1.htm

----------

## Massimo B.

I know, that's where the opensource project of serialmonkey comes from.

rt2500 and rt2570usb are for specific devices only. The new rt2x00 is a new code that wants to serve both chips and more. The rt73 part is only taken into rt2x00 for the first time.

serialmonkey should have some advantages to ralinks drivers. If nothing helps I will try ralinks code.

----------

